# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Vizatime nga artistja nga Anglia, Iliena Hanter

## benseven11

https://www.buzzfeed.com/tob/19-mini...nr#.nt7npbpW6R
shume bukur

----------

